# Who enjoys drums???



## Bee (Feb 23, 2015)

The drums have always been one of my favourite musical sounds, here are some  of my favourite drummers.


----------



## Pam (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Bee (Feb 23, 2015)

*Then of course by way of contrast there is the military drums.






*


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for posting the Krupa and Rich drum dual. I hadn't seen that in years. I drummed a lot of years and Aways enjoy hearing them.


----------



## Bee (Feb 23, 2015)

You are welcome Pappy, I am glad you enjoyed it, my eldest son used to play drums in a local group here.


----------



## Lon (Feb 24, 2015)

I love percussion and have played bongos for years.


----------



## Bee (Feb 24, 2015)

Here you go Lon, specially for you.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, nothing like having a full Ludwig drum set! Nothing like hearing the drummer from Chicago do the drum solo in the song "I'm A Man", or the drummer from Iron Butterfly do the solo in "In-a-gadda-da-vida". Then, there is Frank Beard with ZZ Top and Phil Collins when he played drums for Genisis (before becoming their Lead Singer). Another great drummer is the drummer for Paul McCartney. 

Yes, I love rock drums and use to do a pretty good job myself playing that kind of music.


----------



## Bee (Feb 24, 2015)

Some good names there CF.....................nice to know you like the rock drums as well.


----------



## Rob (Mar 28, 2015)

I always enjoyed the obligatory drum solo you'd get at rock band gigs and there were many great drummers around in the late 60s to late 70s ... the prog rock era.

Some of my favourites (all of which I've seen) are ...

Neil Peart from Rush
Keith (Mad) Moon from The Who
Tony Meehan from The Shadows
Bill Bruford from Yes and King Crimson
Nick Mason from Pink Floyd
Cozy Powell from Rainbow

IMHO the greatest heavy rock drummer of all ... John Bonham from Led Zep

Ian Paice from Deep Purple
Ginger Baker from Cream

and, from ELP ... Carl Palmer (a real showman if ever there was one)

This is a clip of him performing "Fanfare for the common man". You might just recognise the guitarist (looking a little old and wizened) as being Steve Howe from Yes.


----------



## Bee (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks Rob, that was great.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm the little guy on the left, right next to drums. Holding my tenor drum sticks. Around 52 or 53.


----------



## Bee (Mar 28, 2015)

Lovely photo Pappy, thanks for posting.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 28, 2015)

You're welcome, Bee. I loved band and going to all the football games and competitions. Won a few medals for drum solos at Syracuse University and Ithaca College.


----------



## Bee (Mar 28, 2015)

How lovely Pappy, I can tell that you are very proud of what you achieved and so you should be.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 28, 2015)

I was interested in the drums in high school, but our house burned down in a brush fire in '67, so any 'extras' weren't going to happen.   So, I've always taken note of great  professional drummers in the music world.

Short list of favorites:

Ginger Baker(Cream)

Keith Moon(Who)

Mitch Mitchell(Jimi Hendrix)

Tommy Aldridge(Black Oak Arkansas)

Cindy Blackman Santana(Santana)

Almost forgot John Henry Bonham(Led Zeppelin)  RIP


----------



## Bee (Mar 29, 2015)

Some great drummers amongst those tn, thanks for posting.


----------



## oldman (Mar 29, 2015)

MY Dad, his Brother (my Uncle) and I used to play Bluegrass together. We always wanted to add a drummer to our trio, but never found one that wanted to play Bluegrass or Country. A drum just adds that certain beat to a song that is missing when the other instruments are playing. We went into a nursing home to play for just an hour many, many years ago and after we played our second song, one really old man said, "Hey, you need a drummer."


----------



## Bee (Mar 29, 2015)

I agree with you there Oldman, the drums do add a beat when other instruments are playing.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 29, 2015)

oldman said:


> MY Dad, his Brother (my Uncle) and I used to play Bluegrass together. We always wanted to add a drummer to our trio, but never found one that wanted to play Bluegrass or Country. A drum just adds that certain beat to a song that is missing when the other instruments are playing. We went into a nursing home to play for just an hour many, many years ago and after we played our second song, one really old man said, "Hey, you need a drummer."



I'd have been there in a New York minute had I known you guys. :sentimental:


----------

